
Is Surface Microsoft’s confession that Windows 8 isn’t cut out for tablets? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/08/is-surface-microsofts-confession-that-windows-8-isnt-really-cut-out-for-tablets/
======
tjoff
Arstechnica really have varied quality on their articles, I just can't believe
this crap.

TLDR: Microsoft bundles a keyboard, that means that windows 8 has inferior
touch to the competition.

Never mind that microsoft actually tries to make a tablet that is usable and
not just a toy/large phone.

For me personally I'm a bit excited of the x86 version of the tablet, that
truly is the first tablet I'd even consider purchasing (probably won't
though). But regardless of what you think of the Surface, this article is pure
crap.

 _But if you want your tablet to be just a tablet and to never force you to
opt for conventional input devices, the message from Surface is loud and
clear: Windows 8 isn't the operating system for you._

Clearly arstechnica isn't for me.

~~~
DeepDuh
Their argument: Win8 has lots of places that are touch optimized, therefore
they lay focus on a pointer device/keyboard being shipped with it in order to
get around those places. The first point can clearly be seen when you actually
take a look at Win8, at least the x86 variety - the ARM versions remains yet
to be seen as far as I know. What they infer from it seems logical to me.

Your argument: This article is crap, all other approaches are toys, don't
criticize my favorite unreleased gadget please.

Yeah.

~~~
tjoff
Of course the "Win 7 interface" is better with keyboard mouse. Their only real
complaint they had on metro was that the office suite had some parts that
weren't as touch-friendly.

In my eyes windows 8 has potential because it is currently _the only_ OS that
can be used both in a tablet and a laptop that isn't dumbed down.

You can criticize it all you want, all in all I barely have any interest in
metro for myself, but you better make a better argument than this article or
you are just going to make a fool out of yourself.

------
rileywatkins
Well, you know what they say about headlines and questions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines)

~~~
mooism2
The article makes a good case for the answer to its headline being yes.

Betteridge's Law isn't an irrefutable proof that the answer to all yes/no
headlines is "no", and merely invoking it without further explanation is lazy.

